# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Chistes de Magos

## Ferrarotti

Hola gente estaria bueno generar una seccion donde pongamos chistes o cosas graciosas que hacemos en el escenario... (sean nuestros o no)..
Podria ser util para utilizar durante un juego.. por ejemplo:

- En una rutina de adivinacion de una carta, o cuando se produce una carta equivocada para una futura transformacion, se le dice al espectador: "Esta podria ser su carta no es cierto?", el espectador nos dira de forma segura y bien firme que no, y nosotros le respondemos "Dije que podria ser, no que es su carta..." 

-Cuando sube el espectador al escenario le preguntamos "Alguna vez ha hecho magia en su vida?" el nos dira "No", entonces le preguntamos "Y en bajada?"(Por Pepe Carrol) 

Saludos..

----------


## Ferrarotti

-Se le pregunta al espectador si conoce muy bien la baraja francesa, el espectador nos dira "No", entonces le decimos, "La baraja francesa te presento al espectador, espectador le presento la baraja francesa" (Este gag es de tamariz y lo usa siempre). 

-Se le hace un gesto de entregarle el mazo al espectador mientras se le dice: "Tengo la intencion de regalarle la baraja..." y cuando el espectador va a tomar la baraja nos la guardamos en el bolsillo diciendo "Pero solo la intencion porque es la unica que tengo....."(Tamariz).

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Otra broma del gran magic andreu (se la he escuchado en varias ocasiones a él), es enseñar como un poster enrrollado y amarrado con una goma elastica, y se le dice al espectador que se lo vas a regalar, le quitas la goma, avbres el poster (puede ser una foto del mago, por ejemplo), y le das la gomita al espectador. Ese es su regalo ( :D )


Otra broma es hacer ademan de entregarle el paquete de cartas a una espectadora, mientras le decimos, (nos acercamos a ella); coga usted el paquete, cuando mueva la mano-brazo, pegamos un salto hacia atras y decimos, EL DE CARTAS (esto levanta muchas risas).





Un saludo

Dani

----------


## Jair

Este se lo he oído a muchos magos, en una ocasión dos veces en la misma noche, por lo que no lo utilizo de momento, pero quizá en otras zonas no está tan trillado: habiendo sacado un voluntario (quizá mejor voluntaria, pero da igual), le dices "Me harás de partener" (partenaire). Y entregandole la baraja para que la sujete: "Par tener... Las cartas".  
Xaludos

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Una broma que escuche el otro día en un vídeo de Ted LEsley. Le dice a uno del público después de un efecto; "es que no prestas atención" y le pregunta: " estás casado?" El espectador le dice que sí. Le vuelve a preguntar:" Tienes hijos?" El espectador le dice tambien que si, que tiene dos". Ted Leslay remata diciendo " Ves? Te dije que no prestas atención. jaja. Me pareció muy divertido.

Saludos  :D

----------


## Ferrarotti

-En nuestro acto de cartomagia se le pregunta al espectador si le gustan las cartas, el nos dira "si", entonces nosotros le decimos "Yo prefiero los e-mails, son mas directos, mas rapidos y mas informales", y si el espectador nos dice "No", nosotros le decimos "A mi tampoco, yo prefiero los mails, son mas directos, mas rapidos y mas informales".  


Bueno, este gag es ideal para magia infantil. 

Se hace pasar a un chico al escenario o a que se acerque con nosotros, y decimos lo siguiente mientras juntamos nuestras manos cerrandolas como si guardaramos algo entre ellas: Aca adentro hay una paloma blanca, sopla por favor. 

el chico va a soplar pensando que la paloma va a aparecer, ahora nosotros abrimos las manos mostando nada mientras decimos: ya está, desapareció.


Otro para un espectador pelado
Se usa la raya al medio pero no tanto...

----------


## MrKhaki

Como principiante :roll: , a veces en los juegos pierdo algún control en cartomagia  :Oops: . En esos momentos, que al principio me resultaban fatídicos... lo que hago es preguntar:

"Ahora ¿qué esperas, que adivine la carta?"

Siempre contestan: "Sí, claro"... (o por el estilo)  :Wink: 

Finalmente aborto el juego, como si fuese parte del gag :!:, diciendo: "Muchacho... soy MAGO (M-A-G-O), no ADIVINO"...  :Wink1: 

Tras reiniciar y hacer otro juego es bastante efectista hacer alguno de mentalismo :twisted:, así resulta para el público que el mago también tiene algo de adivino.

----------


## Alvaro

Muy buena idea la de los chistes..........
En las últimas fiestas de pucela vino magic-andreu y lo que as me gusto fueron algunos chistes
Uno que me encanto fue a un chaval joven le pregunto: Estudias o trabajas?
Dijo: estudio, y el le contesto: - es decir, no haces nada

Tambien hizo el juego de pensar una persona famosa y tu tienes la foto de un bebe. Pero tenia un bebe negro y por el otro laod otro blanco, por si acaso"

Otra idea seria juegos para ligar (Creo que Pepe Carrol tenia pensado editar un libroo algo asi)

Un conocido mio llevaba media baraja de cartas normales y media de cartas pornográficas, y con el "cambio de un soplo" (yo lo lei en un libro de Bob Longe) HAcia como que sacaba fotos y al revelar cambiaba reinas por tias desnudas (es peligroso, aviso.........pero esta chulo para magia-discoteca...........esto para chicos, pues las chicas no necesitan de trucos para ligar      :Smile1:          )

Con la misma idea y una baraja radio se pueden hacer juegos muy chulos
y picantes

Hasta pronto

----------


## Zamo

Buena idea esta de los gags.

Esto es un chiste que se puede aplicar a la magia de bolas. Cuando escamoteas una bola, mira al tio serio, como con gnas de echar la pota, o como si no hubieras ido al baño en dos semanas y es el momento mas inoportuno, y dices casi sin brir la boca "drondre qreé e teno a bodita".... yo lo he probado...y funciona.

Saludos

----------


## Ferrarotti

Al aparecer el billete de menor denominación le preguntas a la audiencia ¿Quieren (Queres en Argentina) saber como lo hice? te responderán sí; les dices que se requiere un ejercicio de prestidigitación por lo que todos deberán de levantar su mano abren la palma, la cierran les pides que lo hagan rápido y cuando estén en este punto les dices: ahora digan todos: ¡Adiós billete!.

----------


## Ferrarotti

Se toma un pañuelo, se lo muestra de un lado y del otro, se lo dobla, se lo mueve como si tuviera una paloma dentro. Se lo tira al piso, y al mismo tiempo, enganchando los pulgares, se imita con las manos el aleteo de un pajaro, el cual finjimos que se va volando. 


Se tapa la mano con un pañuelo. Se dice: voy a hacer aparecer un juguete: se destapa, y se dice: una muñeca (la muñeca que une la mano con el brazo)

----------


## Ferrarotti

Se extiende un dedo, y se cierra en puño el resto de los dedos. Se extiende el brazo, y se pone uno al lado del otro, uno con un dedo extendido, la otra mano cerrada en puño. Se golpea una mano con otra (de costado), se cierra un dedo, y se extiende el otro dedo coordinadamente, de modo que el dedo "pasa" de una mano a la otra. 


Se coloca el pulgar el la boca. El resto de los dedos esta cerrado en puño. Se sopla, y coordinadamente se levanta el meñique de repente. Se deja de soplar, y el meñique se cierra.

----------


## Maestro_Jedi_Horts

Pese a que soy novato en el mundillo, a me hicieron esto,.. y me ha gustado, así que espero incorporarlo al primer espectaculo con público totalmente desconocido;

- El mago pregunta al voluntario/a su nombre; Digamos, que se llama "María",.. tras unos instantes, el mago vuelve a preguntar el nombre, a lo que vuelve a responder, "María". y el mago responde a esta segunda vez. "Buena memoria María, eso esta muy bien".

Sin duda empezar con un chiste rápido, aunque no sea muy bueno, puede ser importante para romper el hielo con el público. Por ejemplo, uno rápido y facil;  "Por qué los gorilas tienen los orificios nasales tan grandes?,... ...porque tienen los dedos muy gordos"

----------


## sergio

Quando alguien te pregunta¿como has hecho este juego tu contestas.MUY BIEN,ho tambien puedes decir si te preguntan como lo has hecho contestar...SABES GUARDAR UN SECRETO?TE CONTESTARAN SI ENTONCES TU DICES YO TAMBIEN....
Un gag que uso a a menudo Magic Andreu es decir:¿como meterias ocho agujeros dentro de otro agujero?metiendote una flauta por el culo....Un poco fuerte no?
Quando te propones ha hacer un juego de cartas...Le preguntas al espectador.¿Te gustan las cartas?el te responde si,entonces tu dices:mañana te escrivo una....jajaja.

----------


## sergio

Quando le preguntas el nombre de un espectador y te dice juan,mas tarde se lo vuelves a preguntar y te dice juan:Entonces tu dices ah?Igual ke antes...
Quando vas a finalizar un espectaculo dices:Señoras y señores por si no lo saben ya trabajo por la BBC(bodas,bautizos y comuniones)...

SALUDOS

MAGIC MAGUS

----------


## sergio

Quando le preguntas el nombre de un espectador y te dice juan,mas tarde se lo vuelves a preguntar y te dice juan:Entonces tu dices ah?Igual ke antes...
Quando vas a finalizar un espectaculo dices:Señoras y señores por si no lo saben ya trabajo por la BBC(bodas,bautizos y comuniones)...

SALUDOS

MAGIC MAGUS

----------


## sergio

Quando estas haciendo un juego de cartas,haces elegir una a tu espectador y le dices ke se la coloque hacia arriba sentada sobre ella en una silla.Seguidamente le dices que habra la boca tras un momento de mirar dices vista!y dices el nombre completo de la carta(moline)
SALUDOS
MAGIC MAGUS

----------


## Daniel

Uno muy bueno para despedirse que vi a el gran Tamariz es:

- Como último juego vamos a usar unos pañuelos (sacas varios y los repartes entre espectadores quedandote tu uno)

- Levantad la mano que sujeta el pañuelo

- Agitar de arriba a abajo

Y cuando lo esten haciendo dices:

- Hasta la próxima! 

Es muy divertido

----------


## sacrone

En una ocasión un amigo que tambienes aficionado a la magia, con un forzaje llevo a una chica (tambien amiga y conocida) hasta una carta la cual teoricamente tenia que estar a su espalda. lo que ocurrió es que la carta se deslizo con tan buena o mala suerte hasta la goma del tanga que le sobresalia del pantalón al sentarse. cuando el le dijo levantate que la carta que has elegido esta detrás tuyo. al levantarse la risas de todos los que estabamos allí fueron tremendas. Pero lo mejor es que la chica aun le pregunta como le metio la carta en el tanga si no se lo habia quitado en toda la noche. 

Saludos

----------


## ignoto

¿Conocéis el juego ese en el que el mago mete a su ayudante en una caja, la corta por la mitad con una sierra y separa los pedazos?
¿Si?
Pues lo que voy a hacer no tiene nada que ver con eso.
(Original del mago alemán Romaric Hoffman).

----------


## carmen

este se lo vi hacer a un mago el otro día:
el mago le dice al público: ¿conoceis las cartas españolas? el publico dice que si, pero el mago contesta - me da igual lo voy hacer con la baraja francesa.

----------


## joaquin

También hay un gag con cartas que es así:
Se le entrega una baraja a un espectador, y se le dice que se realizará una prueba de telepatía. Se le pide que mezcle la baraja todo lo que quiera, y que luego elija una carta, que la recuerde, y que vuelva a mezclar (mientras el mago está de espaldas). Luego se le dice al espectador: 
Bajo estas condiciones, ¿crees que puedo saber cuál es tu carta? Normalmente dirá que no, y el mago responde:
Es cierto, no puedo adivinarla, y tira el mazo al piso.
Diciendolo con gracia queda perfecto.  :D

----------


## joaquin

Otro que se utiliza para elegir a un ayudante:
El señor del bigote.... ahhh noo disculpe señora

----------


## carmen

otro para elegir un voluntario sería:
a ver usted...  perdone, ¿ que le he despertao?..., es que como le he visto dando cabezazos me pensaba que se estaba riendo.

----------


## carmen

pues si, Armand, es de él. 
¿como lo sabes?

----------


## repente

Nose, este me lo hizo un personaje, de por si no tiene mucha gracia, pero si lo haces con gracia y tal queda curioso. es parecido a uno que sale unos posts mas arriba

Consiste en vas a alguien  y el dices mira mira, rapido, este juego esta muy bien (todo esto rapido), corre, coge una carta y mezclala con el mazo todo lo que puedas y ahi segun va coges una del medio a boleo... y le dices rapidamente, es esta tu carta? (si te dice que si has triunfado pero la mayoria de las veces claro, te dira que no) y cuando diga que no, seguidamente le dices, "ya lo sabia, pero a que hubiese quedado de pu.. madre :Confused: " todo esto con una sorrisa y tal.  :D 
tambien depende mucho de a quien se lo hagas claro, porque puede quedar hasta mal.

----------


## carmen

jejeje  :Lol:  ¿ah si?

----------


## mago al

Ahí van un par. No son míos, pero bueno, al final todos usamos los de carroll  :Lol:  

-Se sienta a un espectador en una silla. Éste elige una carta y se sienta encima de ella. El mago dice: "vigílala. No le quites el ojo de encima".   :Oops:  Cuidado a quien se lo haces.

-"Y ahora el juego que todos estabais esperando: el último"

-"He recibido muchas peticiones acerca de este juego. sin embargo, voy a hacerlo" (Colombini)

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Lo que voy a explicar es mas un gag que un chiste. Lo hago cuando en uno de mis juegos hago como si saco una baraja invisible (pero no la baraja trucada que se llama así). En cuanto la saco, hago como si la barajase, y luego la ofrezco a algun espectador diciendo: "bueno, como se que no os fiais de mi... hay alguien que sepa barajar? " - le ofrezco la supuesta baraja y lo dejo trabajar-"ya?"- le recojo la baraja y me agacho arecoger las supuestas cartas que han caido por el suelo diciendo "menos mal que sabe barajar... no importa no importa! ya están todas, suele pasar, como no se ven..." y prosigo con el juego. La gente no se destenilla de risa pero olvidan completamente el pase sospechoso que hago justo antes de sacar la baraja invisible.

----------


## emilioelmago

Si hay algo que me gusta son los gags en la magia pues la magia que hago es cómica. Intentaré cada vez que me conecte contaros algunos de los que hago. HAciendo el juego del billete al cofre y cuado puse l billete dentro del pañuelo para que el espectador lo sujetara mantenía en la boca unas gomitas con las que amarrar el billete. Como tenía las dos manos ocupadas y las gomitas en la boca no me permitía hablar bien. En ese momento me quito las gomas de la boca y digo: Perdonar pero es dificil hablar con una goma en la boca. Haces una pausa y dices: Algunas lo saben.

----------


## emilioelmago

El Jueves pasado actuando hice la guillotina de cabeza, que la estrené por primera vez y pensé en alguos gags y uno de los que más me gustó os lo cuento: Tenía al chico alli metido con la cabeaza aprisionado y le dije: Bueno, quieres decir algo antes de reunirte con el Papa. La gente ríe en este momento y yo miro al chico y le digo: Que dices, que no eres creyente, ah? que te va el juego. Bien, entonces si quieres decir algo antes de reunirte con Rainiero.

----------


## emilioelmago

Este lo hacía cuando trabajaba en Vip noche y le preguntaba a alguien del público: Buenas noches, de que localidad, a lo que la persona contestaba, de Madrid, y Pepe le decía, no, localidad, me refiero fila y asiento.
Un recuerdo para el entrañable Pepe Carroll

----------


## Dress

Os voy a contar un gag, pero tiene un inconveniente, que solo lo podeís hacer los que tengais gafas:
 Le dais la baraja a algien y le pedis que la mezcle y que a continuación le dices que coja una, pero antes vosotros le quitais dos cartas.  Entonces estas dos cartas las pones entre las lentes de las gafas y los ojos, de forma que no ves nada y el espectador puede barajar tranquilo (esto ya crea un aspecto gracioso del mago). Cuendo te la da te quitas las cartas de los ojos y dices: "vosotros reiros, pero yo ya se dos cartas que no ha elegido".
 Esto se lo vi a un mago sevillano llamado Jovi.

----------


## emilioelmago

Os contaré un nuevo Gag. Cuántas veces le preguntamos a un espectador que sale al escenario de donde eres y nos responden: de aquí.? Muchas verdad? yo cuando contestan eso les digo, que has nacido aquí en el escenario o que?. Provoca muchas risas, de verdad.

----------


## eidanyoson

Estos son míos creo, pro no se pueden hacer en todas las situaciones pues son picantes y depnde del publico se pueden tomar a mal. Claro, como yo no actúo, solo entre amigos, o grupos pequeños que se juntan de repente pues no queddan nada mal. Allá van:

 Después de hacer alguna floritura o pase espectacular, o después de algún juego de los que pareces que tienes una destreza descomunal, te quedas mirando a una espectadora (es q soy hombre, si no, puedes hacerlo con un espectador y si no pues hazlo con quien quieras jeje)
y le digo más o menos (es que siempre improviso) ¿Has visto qeu habilidad en las manos, que rapided, que suavidad? ¿Te imaginas estas manos en... esyo... perdón, en que estaría yo pensando... 
E inmediatamente continuas con otro juego. Lo curioso es q los hombres no sonrien pero ellas si, en fin.

 Cuadno hago algún juego en el que ya solo queda desvelar la carta pensada o el final de aparición o algo, digo: 
-Vamos a sacar  unos polvillos mágicos- Meto la mano en el bolsillo delantero del pantalón y en seguida la quito como afectado y meto al mano en el bolsillo de la camisa diciendo
-Mejor saco pelusilla mágica que hay mujeres- (A veces soy aún más bruto y no saco la mano del bolsillo, la muevo un poco y en dos o tres movimientos hago un AH! la saco y hago como que espolvoreo, hay q tener mucha cara para este tipo de bromas)

 Tb justo antes del final de desvelar alguna carta, me quedo mirando como si no supiera si levantarla o no, como si dudaese si será o no la que tiene que ser. Y digo:
-Bueno, para hacer aparacer tu carta, voy a hacer mi FAMOSO pase de la mano izquierda- Al momento levanto la mano izquierda del todo mientras la miro (todos los espectadores miran la ano tb) e inmediatamente, con la mano levantada aún, los miro a ellos, y digo:
-Que no sirve para nada pero queda muy bien- Y sigo con el pase y posterior revelación todo segido.

 Entre medias de algún juego, le digo a una espectadora que ponga su mano palma arriba, luego la de la otr amano tb. Dejo las cartaqs encima de la mesa y le cojo las manos como si fuera a leerle el futuro. Le miro muy serio y fijamente a los ojos y una de las manos acaricia su palma y digo:
-No es un juego de magia es que me apetecía hacer manitas...-
Y por supuesto inmediatamente le sueltas las manos y sigues con algún juego a esa espectadora.

 Tb se puede hacer que mientras barajas te quedas mirando ostensiblemente el trasero de algún HOMBRE q sea atractivo (si sí, sexo contrario) y dejas caer algunas cartas, mientras dices con tono un poco gay:
-!!!Uy perdón!!! que estaría yo mirando...

En fin es que como improviso este tipo de bromas me salen solas. Conmigo se ríen, pero sí que es cierto que he visto a algún amigo mago imitandome y acabar un poco mal. Supongo que hay que tener mucha gracia natural  no sé. (O que tengo una suerte de aupa)

----------


## Mago Habibi

Ahí van un par de ellos que vi hacer a un amigo el otro día.

Ya sabeis que esto hay que hacerlo con gracia en el momento oportuno: 

Entre una actuación miras al publico del fondo y les comentas: "Los del fondo, estais ahi? Es que como veo que nos os moveis... Digo... A ver si es que me han puesto un óleo o algo parecido..."

Si llega alguien tarde. Lo haces notar " A ver esos que llegan tarde! Estas son horas de aparecer? Habeis traido justificante? Bueno. Pues que sea la última vez"

----------


## magoben

Algunos son míos y otros no, pero para hacer algunos necesitas algunos efectos en especial: (M: mago, E: Espectador)

1. (Antes de comenzar el gag tienes una baraja con cada carta doblada a la mitad adentro de una bolsa transaparente y en la mano, tienes una carta cualquiera doblada con un clìp). Llamas a un espectador y le das la carta doblada con el clip. Le dices que piense cualquier carta, la que desee y que te la diga. Cuando te la dice, tú le dices en tono suplicante: (Se supone que fallaste)
M:Seguro(a) que quieres esa carta??
E: Sí
M: Segurísimo??
E: SI
M: No querés cambiar??
E: No
M: Dale, no seas malito.
E: No, no voy a cambiar.
Luego de esto, le dices que desdoble la carta y naturalmente no es la carta que pensó(el 98% de los casos es un fallo, al menos que pongas el As de corazones que sería un 50/50), sacas la bolsa llena de cartas y dices: otro fallo.

2. Le dices a un espectador:
M: ¿YA has ayudado a un mago?
E: No
M: PUes hoy tampoco.

3. Los que tienen anillo en el zapatito (Un anillo prestado aparece enhebrado en las cuerdas del zapato). Ya cuando has desaparecido el anillo le dices:
M: REcuede su anillo
M: Piense mucho en él, quién se lo regalo, lo que ha hecho con él, etc...
M: YA :Confused: 
E: Sí
M: Pues hay los tiene que le van a servir.
(Siguiendo con el mismo)
M: HOy recuede el anillo y el zapato.
M: Piense que el zapato se enhebra en las cuerdas del zapato
M: Pienselo muy bien y trate de hacerlo realidad.
M: Cuando lo haga realidad, me cuenta que usted si es maga y le voy a dar trabajo.

Salu2
Mago Ben
El Salvador

----------


## ign

Otro gag que he visto hacer a Tamariz y también a un amigo mío y que suele hacer bastante gracia es este:
M: Perdona, ¿cómo dices que te llamas?
E: Pedro. (por ejemplo)
M: ¿Pedro? ¡Anda! ¡Igual que mi primo Luis!

----------


## Shobchak

De tamariz....

Como te llamas??
RTA  Marcos

Mira!,igual que mi hijo Pedro.....Ninguno tiene H!!!!

----------


## unaiuga

Buenas, este es un chiste que yo le oi contar a Pepe Carrol.

Sacó a un espectador al escenario y el hombre estaba algo fondón (rellenito, vamos). Total que según va hacia él le pregunta su nombre y acto seguido y dirigiéndose por el nombre de pila le dice:

  -Ay Luis, Luis, Luis (mirándole la barriga con aire de reproche y sonrisa sarcástica) qué pasa? que el medico te dijo que controlases tu peso y te lo has puesto todo ahí (las dos manos sujetando la barriga por ambos lados) para tenerlo bien controlado no?

En sí el gag es bastante duro y puede llegar a resultar ofensivo, pero os puedo asegurar que dicho con gracia, sin maldad y a la persona adecuada, provocará una carcajada general, incluida la propia "víctima". Al menos Carrol lo lograba, claro que nadie dijo que ser Carrol fuera fácil jejeje.

Un saludo y enhorabuena al que sugirió esta sección. Es muy buena!!!

----------


## themagician

Dices que vas a hacer el famoso truco de la desaparición de la galleta. Coges una galleta, la pasas de una mano a otra, la desmenuzas, y echas las migas diciendo "Echamos los polvos mágicos... ha desaparecido".
Parece que no, pero si lo haces bien, la gente se ríe mucho. :D  :D  :D

----------


## magoben

Pensando en que gags agregar para un nuevo efecto que es el de la guillotina francesa de Grant (Aquel en el que al bajar la cuchilla se ve que la mano del E cae en una bolsa o cesta que se tiene abajo de esta). Es el siguiente (igual puede ser aplicable en cualquier tipo de guillotina y tienes el mismo efecto):
(La guillotina de mano está guardada)(Necesitas asistente, pero lo puedes adaptar)
M: Hoy he incluido un nuevo efecto en mi show, y es el de la guillotina de dedo. Muchos ya la han visto en TV, otro lo han visto en vivo o en muerto y otros incluso hasta lo han experimentado. Para aquellos que no lo conocen, pues hoy se los voy a presentar. Así que (nombre_asistente), por favor, pásame la mini-guillotina.---
Tu ayudante te pasa la disque mini-guillotina y saca la gran guillotina de mano. Tu estas dado vuelta y nno ves nada. Pides la guillotina para manejarla y no te la da. Al fin te cansas y te das la vuelta y dices:
M: Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, te trajista la superduperextragrande guillotina!!!!!!!. Niños, ¿Les gusta esta superduperextragrande guillotina==
E: Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
M: Bueno. Esta es una guillotina autentica, es deveritas, traída desde la revolución francesa. Pero no me crean, porque soy un mentiroso. Así que la voy a probar con....... (eres interrumpido por tu ayudante que te da una zanahoria).
M: (agarras la zanahoria y la mira y le das un mordisco) hummm... está muy deliciosa esta zanahoria. Pero muy suave como para probarla con la guillotina, mejor me la como con sal y limón y la guardo para el rato. Hay me la haces ralladita (te diriges a tu asistente). 
M: no, pero ya hablando en serio, necesito algo para probarlo. El qué?'?? (Te pones pensatibo).
M: ahhhh, ya se. UNA MANO!!!!! ¿Quién quiere ser la victima, quiero decir, mi prueba, perdón, mi asistenet :Confused: ?
E: Yo noooooo, yo tampocooo, ni locooo, yooooooooooooo quieroooooo!!!
M: Bueno, pues ven tú. Ayúdame. Pero antes, quiero que firmes este contrato que dice.............................(lees un contrato que diga que no te haces responsable y blablabla. inventalo) ¿Estás de acuerdO :Confused:  Pues entonces fírmalo.
M: Hoy sientate en la silla y mete tu mano en ese agujero que tiene la guillotina. Examinala si deseas, pero no muy bien porque tu serás la prueba.
M: Cuando cuente tres, bajaré la guillotina para probarles que de verdad corta  y es totalmente autentica. -----
Bajas la guillotina, y cuando todos esperan ver la mano intacta esta cae en la bolsa.
Lo demás lo dejo a tu invención.

Salu2 y bendiciones

----------


## miguelajo

El mejor chiste de magos....
Se le ocurrió a mi novia...
Que hacen 25 magos en el fondo del mar con una piedra atada al tobillo...
....
...
....
....

.....
HACEN BIEN!!!....
je,je,je,je

----------


## eidanyoson

Curioso MiguelAjo mi novia piensa de la misma manera jejeje

----------


## Felipe

> Curioso MiguelAjo mi novia piensa de la misma manera jejeje


Debe ser opinión general de las mujeres de magos.

----------


## alvaro lopez

se le dice a una espectadora
-me recuedas mucho a mi sexta novia-ella preguntara que por que y tu respondes.
- no se es que como  solo e tenido cinco novias-

                            (pepe carrol)

----------


## ARENA

Uno para niños ( No se donde lo vi )

Mago: "Les gusta la magia donde aparecen conejos y palomas ?"
Niños:"SIIIIIII"
Mago ; Pues es una latima porque yo hago magia con cuerdas " ( O pelotas , o papel etc.)

Recomandable si en algun momento vas a hacer cosas con animales ya que si no se pueden descepcionar los niños.

----------


## alvaro lopez

algunas de las bromas de Pepe Carrol Para meterse un poquito con el público... (con cariño y si la situación lo permitia)
Cuando fuiste a comprarte esta corbata tuviste que llevarte tres porque no tenían cambio de mil. 
Esta camisa es de diseño: es de los diseñadores Pol y Ester. 
¿Te estás divirtiendo? Pues díselo a tu cara! 
¿No te habrás lavado la cara con cemento? 
¿No has pillado el chiste? Te lo explicaría pero son muchas sílabas... 
"¿De qué localidad eres?" "De Madrid". "No, digo de qué asiento..." 
Tú suspenderías hasta un test de orina... 
Es cierto que un amigo te dijo que tenías que coger el autobús 36 y estuviste cinco horas en la parada esperando que pasaran 35 autobuses? 
Esta camisa está muy de moda.... de hecho ha estado de moda cuatro veces! 
Tú eres de los que piensa que la línea del medio de las carreteras es el carril para bicicletas... 
El otro día rompiste un tambor para ver qué era lo que hacía ruido dentro... 
Esta chaqueta es una chaqueta sport, "es-port" ponerse algo... 
Tú eres de los que no aciertan en qué dirección va un ascensor ni aunque le den dos oportunidades... 
Tú eres de los que hace el amor casi todos los días... casi el lunes, casi el martes, casi el miércoles... 
Salir a un escenario es la segunda sensación más intensa que existe… (tras las risas del público): Parece que no conocen bien la primera. 
Tú eres de los que necesita lentillas para ver el cristas de las gafas! 
Tú eres de los que en casa tiene las ventanas graduadas. 
No te preocupes por ser tan bajito, lo único malo es que eres el último en enterarte cuando llueve. 
A una espectadora: "¿Sabes qué desayunan las vírgenes?" "No, ni idea..." "¡¡¡Picarona!!!"

----------


## alvaro lopez

chistes de pepe carrol pero para ligar:
 Si te digo que eres muy guapa y muy simpática pensarás que quiero ligar contigo... Eres muy guapa y muy simpática! 
Me recuerdas mucho a mi sexta novia... es que sólo he tenido cinco... 
"¿Cómo estás?" "Bien." "No era una pregunta, era una afirmación!" 
Es una mujer mejor hecha que la tabla de multiplicar... 
¿Cuál es tu nombre? Es para saber el nombre de la mujer con la que he soñado esta noche... 
Si fueras mi hada madrina y me concedieras tres deseos, ¿cuáles crees que serían los otros dos? 
Si mis ojos fueran manos, ya me habrías abofeteado.

----------


## alvaro lopez

Para personas con poco pelo...
Han inventado un nuevo remedio contra la calvicie: se llama pelo! 
Aquí tenemos un hombre tan alto que ha crecido por encima de su pelo. 
Este hombre no es calvo, es que tiene el pelo de color carne. 
Y usted con qué se peina? Con una esponja? 

Y Para personas con muchos kilos...
Tú hiciste un régimen de dos semanas y perdiste... 15 días. 
Medidas de la señora:90, 60, 60.. y en la otra pierna lo mismo. 
Yo no digo que seas demasiado pesado para tu estatura, pero quizás seas demasiado bajito para tu peso. 
Usted es de los que se cae y no se da cuenta, eh? 
Usted es de los que, si pisa un billete de mil, le sale cambio! 
Usted es de los que, si se mete en un túnel, lo deja reluciente por dentro!

----------


## alvaro lopez

Frases célebres
Mueve tus pies, que el cuerpo te seguirá! 
Si esto sale bien, mi nombre es Pepe Carrol. Si no sale bien, mi nombre es Andrés Pérez. 
Por favor, puedes subir la mano un poco más hacia abajo? 
Yo lo hago igual, pero distinto... (con Tamariz en Tahuromagia). 
¡¡¡DIABLILLO!!! 
¡¡¡ESTAS TRIUNFANDO!!!! 
Vaaaaaya nochecita amigo… 
¿Se ve bien desde las butacas más baratas? 
Con movimientos zafios, toscos y groseros… (de nuevo en Tahuromagia). 
Esto es una generalización urbi et orbi (agárrate que sabe latín, contesta Tamariz). 
¡No te sugestiones!(tras el calambrazo de la silla de madera). 
No acepto aplausos por compasión... 
... ata la cuerda alrededor de, en torno a, o circunvalando mi cuello. 


Bromas varias
Esta es una cuerda como la que se puede encontrar en cualquier dormitorio... 
A un espectador que hablaba mucho: Tú en la playa te das crema en la lengua, verdad? 
Por una foto mía te dan dos de Bertín Osborne. 
De todas las personas que he conocido, tú eres… una de ellas. 
Te gustaría ver el juego más rápido del mundo? Te gustaría verlo otra vez? 
Yo ahora no fumo. Sí fumaba antes el típico cigarrillo después de hacer el amor, pero tuve que dejarlo porque eran dos paquetes diarios... 
Al grupo de chicas que le grita y piropea cuando se quita la chaqueta: "¿Algún grupo de la O.N.C.E?..."

----------


## alvaro lopez

todas los chistes, bromas, (ya sean de mal gusto como de bueno pero eso si con cariño). Eran y son de una celebre mago si señor un gran mago llamado...... Pepe Carrol

----------


## Dow

un amigo dijo una vez algo como:

"la mano es más rápida que el ojo... un vez, para demostrárselo a un espectador, le arranqué el ojo, lo hice rodar por la mesa y mi mano llegó antes al borde que el ojo..."

o lo típico para la guillotina, sea de dedo, brazo, mano, cabeza... o cualquier juego de "riesgo" donde la víctima se asuste un poquito

"este juego sólo me ha salido mal una vez en toda mi carrera... esta es la segunda vez que lo hago y ya verás como todo sale bien"


salud!

----------


## acquadeus

ayer, en un espectáculo que vi, el mago cojió una caja de cartas jumbo y dijo: "os gustan los juegos de cartas¿?" a lo que muchos contestaron que sí, él sacó de la caja una cuerda y dijo: "lástima"  :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

- Tienes más nervios que un entrecot del Pryca.
- Chiquilla estás más buena que un día libre.
- Yo soy un mago sin trampas. Es decir, no hago trucos. Por ejemplo, cuando yo acierto una carta, la acierto porque sí... La acierto de verdad. Por eso no acierto casi nunca. Ahora que... si un día la  acertara... sería la leche, ¿no?
- Señor... Como se nota que usted y yo vamos al mismo gimnasio... ¡Al que está cerrado!
- (Para VISTA PROFUNDA de MOLINÉ): Con lo poco que abres la boca, no acertaré ni cuántas caries has tenido... (Otro) Bueno, tampoco la abras tanto... ¡Yo me quedo fuera!
- (Para los que entran tarde) Bienvenidos! Son ustedes los primeros... Para la función de mañana.
- ¿Se acuerda de los Ángeles de Charlie? Usted se parece al altavoz...
- (PARA EL MENTALISMO) Bueno, tranquilo, sólo diré en voz alta la carta... Lo demás queda entre tú y yo (y le guiñas el ojo).
-   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Ravenous

Creo que es mío, pero es tan evidente que no se...
En fin, para la rutina de los conejos de esponja, antes de que aparezcan los conejos pequeños, y sólo si el espectador es del sexo opuesto (o no, según gustos...):

Deja la mano así (palma abajo) y deja que la magia suceda.. (mirando para la mano) Ahora, ¡échale unos polvos mágicos! (el espectador levantará la otra mano para hacerlo. Se la coges de inmediato con suavidad) Hablaba con Papa Conejo... (pausa de un segundo y medio)... pero cuando termine, si quieres, podemos ir a mi casa...

----------


## Némesis

En una sesión de cartomagia abrimos una baraja nueva (la desplastificamos) y decimos:
"Miren, qué baraja... Nuevecita. La guardaba para una ocasión especial"
El público dice "Oooooooh....."
y entonces dices:
"...pero al final he decidido abrirla hoy"
 :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

Otro:

"¡Mamá, mamá! ¡El el foro de magia promueven el consumo de drogas!"
"¿Qué dices, niño?"
"Sí, sí,... siempre dicen que recomiendan el canuto para iniciarse..."

----------


## Dow

uno que me soltó hoy a un buen mago (eidanyoson), para juegos con elásticos:


mago: qué es esto?

espectador/a: una goma

mago: eh pilliiiin/aaaa


xDDD en fin


salud!

----------


## ernes y pico

grandes gags...

----------


## Carlitos

Ami me gusto mucho una cosa que dijo alberto de figueiredo en shalakabula , cuando creó un caniche con globos y dice: El perro se llama camarero,porque lo llamas y ni caso....jaja :D

----------


## Carlitos

Otra de las cosas que he escuchado ha sido : ``Si tu cabeza fuese un huevo kinder traeria de sorpresa un land rover´´

----------


## eskroler

A mi uno que me parece muy coñero, es uno que aparece en un libro de Tamariz, que se ha de realizar al final de la actuacion,consiste en preguntar al publico si desean aprender un truco de magia.... responden todos: siiiii, entonces tu entregas unos cuantos pañuelos a unas cuantas personas del publico, les pides que unan las cuatro esquinas del pañuelo y que lo muevan de arriba a abajo...todos lo hacen pensando que van a hacer magia... y de este modo te despides con una " pañolada" del publico...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Me gusta la idea esta de las bromas

----------


## apelmar

la verdad es qu estan de lujo,me las e leido todas, y me e pegao una pexá de reir...jajaja. EL DEL WEBO KINDER ES WENISIMO!!!!!!Nunca lo habia escuxao!!!

----------


## MANU_222

Holas!

No se si los han aportado o no (lo + provable que sea que si), pero no tengo tiempo aun para ponerme a leer todo jeje ya que son 6 paginas, aqui les dejo la lista que tenia yo guardada en la pc.




COMO COMIENZA EL DÍA UN MAGO: 

Se quita toda la ropa junto a la cama y la deja tirada en el suelo como si hiciera una producción de sedas. 

Va desnudo hasta el baño. Si ve a su novia o esposa en el camino, le enseña como saca una moneda de entre sus partes íntimas (ya que como ejercicio duerme con la moneda empalmada) 

Se para frente al espejo para ver su físico. Mete la barriga. Hace un torniquete con la moneda por última vez antes de bañarse. 

Se mete en la ducha. 

No se preocupa por los ángulos ya que allí no los hay. 

Se lava la cara y practica el falso depósito con el jabón. 

Se lava sus partes privadas y en lugar de dejar el jabón normalmente en la jabonera hace una floritura que no tiene muy ensayada, por lo que el jabón cae fuera de la ducha. 

Entra su novia o esposa al baño, pisa el jabón, cae, El le dice "No hay dolor" "Piense en una frase" "mmm...ya la tengo.... la frase que pensó es....Que mier...hace este jabón aquí" SI SI era esa la frase !!!!! exclama practicando el parlamento de su acto de hipnotismo. 

Continúa lavándose el pelo con shampoo. 

Se hace un peinado "PUNK". 

Abre la cortina de la ducha para verse en el espejo el peinado. 

Se quita todo el shampoo y el jabón y sale de inmediato de la ducha. No se da cuenta que todo el baño esta mojado porque dejo la cortina por fuera de la ducha. 

Se medio seca. 

Se ve otra vez en el espejo. Saca los músculos y practica back and front con el peine. 

Pone el toallón frente a sus partes intimas y le muestra a la mujer que todavía está recuperándose de la caída como hace la levitación de la bola zombie. 

Deja la luz del baño prendida. 

Tira el toallón mojado en la cama y se viste en 2 segundos para practicar su acto de cambio de ropa. 

Enciende la computadora y se pasea por cuanto foro existe, la mujer lo llama para desayunar y él le dice haciéndose el distraído "Quería ver si entro correo". 

Se sienta a desayunar, le dice a su mujer, "mire atentamente" mostrándole las manos abiertas, primero una y luego la otra, y saca de su puño la producción de azúcar, la mira y le dice " que tal Eh !!!!" Luego toma la cucharita y la hace desaparecer arrojándola al faldón. 

Besa a su esposa y sale pero lo que hace luego es para otra historia..... 




Este es para comprovar que eres un mago: 
SABRÁS QUE ERES UN MAGO SI: 

Para tener una moneda en la mano izquierda primero la tomas con la derecha... 

Tus amigos te hablan por teléfono cuando pasa un programa de magia en la TV.. 

Acompañas a tu esposa a la tienda de ropa y mientras ella se prueba un vestido tu te paras frente al espejo y practicas tus ángulos. 

Alguien te da su tarjeta de presentación e involuntariamente comienzas a hacer back and front con ella ... 

Alguien te pide tu tarjeta de presentación y tu le das el As de diamantes ... 

En la tienda de importaciones compras mas juguetes que tus hijos porque tienes un nuevo truco en mente... 

Compras dos ejemplares del mismo periódico y no los lees... 

El paquete de cartas mas antiguo que tienes lo compraste hace una semana... 

Te refieres a los pañuelos como sedas... 

Observas un show de magia por TV. y alguien te pregunta como lo hacen contestas muy fácil, pero es un secreto y mentalmente te preguntas ¿ como diablos lo hacen?... 

Cada moneda que recibes accidentalmente queda empalmada... 

No vives en los Estados Unidos y llevas en tu bolsillo monedas de medio dólar... 

Tienes mas paquetes de cartas que un casino... 

Presentas a tu esposa como mi asistente... 

Te vistes de negro en el aniversario de la muerte de Houdini... 

Alguien pide un trozo de cuerda y tu sacas uno del bolsillo... 

Te pones muy contento cuando recibes una moneda nueva en el cambio... 

Nadie quiere jugar a las cartas contigo... 

En una partida de poker te toca mezclar las cartas, pero no comienzas a mezclarlas hasta estar seguro que todos en la mesa te estén observando... 

En el autobús nadie quiere sentarse junto a ti porque no dejas de mover las manos... 

El fontanero llega a tu casa a destapar el WC. y te dice que encontró unas monedas y un dedo de plástico... 

Compras un truco en una tienda o en una convención y lo guardas en una caja. Después de un año abres la caja y exclamas que maravilla!!!!... 

Acabas de leer estas líneas y estas moviendo la cabeza en forma afirmativa 
Se toma una servilleta. 
Se dice, con aire de misterio y profesionalidad, que se va a hacer una demostracion del antiguo arte de la papiroflexia, conocida en Japon como Origami. 

Se toma la servilleta, y se la hace una bolita. 
Se apoya sobre la mesa, y se dice: una roca. 

Se toma la "roca", se la abre un poco, se vuelve a apoyar sobre la mesa, y se dice: una nube. 

Se toma nuevamente la servilleta, se extiene abierta sobre la mesa (estara arrugada): un mapa en relieve de la antartida. 
Se toma el salero, se tira en forma de lluvia sal sobre la servilleta, y se dice: la nieve. 
Se repite, soplando la sal hacia el espectador: tormenta, tormenta!!! 

-Se le pregunta al espectador si conoce muy bien la baraja francesa, el espectador nos dira "No", entonces le decimos, "La baraja francesa te presento al espectador, espectador le presento la baraja francesa" (Este gag es de tamariz y lo usa siempre). 

-Se le hace un gesto de entregarle el mazo al espectador mientras se le dice: "Tengo la intencion de regalarle la baraja..." y cuando el espectador va a tomar la baraja nos la guardamos en el bolsillo diciendo "Pero solo la intencion porque es la unica que tengo....."(Tambien de Tamariz). 

-En nuestro acto de cartomagia se le pregunta al espectador si le gustan las cartas, el nos dira "si", entonces nosotros le decimos "Yo prefiero los e-mails, son mas directos, mas rapidos y mas informales", y si el espectador nos dice "No", nosotros le decimos "A mi tampoco, yo prefiero los mails, son mas directos, mas rapidos y mas informales". 

-Cuando sube el espectador al escenario le preguntamos "Alguna vez ha hecho magia en su vida?" el nos dira "No", entonces le preguntamos "Y en bajada?"(Por Pepe Carrol) 

-En una rutina de billete roto y recompuesto o desaparicion de billete o billete a la fruta, una vez que el billete desaparecio o lo cortamos a la mitad le decimos al espectador, "tome este pedazo de billete, y recuerde, hoy a la noche, pone la ducha, unas sales escenciales, se recuesta ahi... y bueno, esto no le va a devolver el billete pero lo va a relajar como nunca..." 

-En una rutina de magia de salon o close up donde se necesita un espectador, se llama al espectador, se lo saludal y se le solicita una silla, nos da la silla la dejamos a un costado y cuando se va a sentar, nos sentamos nosotros, diciendo, muchas gracias, como necesitaba sentarme..." 



- En una rutina de adivinacion de una carta, o cuando se produce una carta equivocada para una futura transformacion, se le dice al espectador: "Esta podria ser su carta no es cierto?", el espectador nos dira de forma segura y bien firme que no, y nosotros le respondemos "Dije que podria ser, no que es su carta..." 

Bueno estos son algunos gags aplicados a la magia. 

Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## ZAFER

El mago pregunta al público si quieren saber como se hace la desaparición de un elefante.

El público responde: siiiiiiiiii.

El mago dice: Dos ayudante entran empujando una plataforma en el escenario, se hace subier al elefante a la plataforma, se cierran las cortinas, se abren las cortinas y el elefante ha desaparecido. Ocho ayudantes retiran la plataforma del escenario.

Los que no se rien es que no lo han pillado.

----------


## aryjackson

*uno q me gusta mucho es preguntarle al espectador su nombre varias veses y siempre les respondera como si fuese la primera vez a lo q el mago le contesta 
- SIEMPRE IGUAL NO CAMBIAS NUNCA...
parece flojo pero resulta y es muy bueno :D:D:D:D:D*

----------


## ernes y pico

ese lo utiliza mucho juan tamariz , y pepe carrol también lo utilizaba , jejejeje es muy bueno la verdad

----------


## nick63nick

> A mi uno que me parece muy coñero, es uno que aparece en un libro de Tamariz, que se ha de realizar al final de la actuacion,consiste en preguntar al publico si desean aprender un truco de magia.... responden todos: siiiii, entonces tu entregas unos cuantos pañuelos a unas cuantas personas del publico, les pides que unan las cuatro esquinas del pañuelo y que lo muevan de arriba a abajo...todos lo hacen pensando que van a hacer magia... y de este modo te despides con una " pañolada" del publico...


Pues así es exactamente como me despido yo de mis actuaciones y la verdad que gusta mucho.

En mi caso, actuamos mi mujer y yo juntos y al llegar al final, les digo que les vamos a enseñar un juego para que lo aprendan, les hago sacar un pañuelo (la mayoría siempre lleva alguno) y les digo que piensen en un deseo, les digo que vayan haciendo lo que yo (mi mujer está junto a mi y lo vamos haciendo juntos), hacemos la secuencia del "nada por aqui, nada por allá", recogemos las puntas, tiramos de abajo y decimos "digan con nosotros las palabras mágicas.........ADIOS...ADIOS!!!!"

LA verdad que se rien mucho y es genial para despedirse.

Para empezar el espectáculo, mi mujer me pasa una bolsa de papel, hago como que la inflo, doy unos pases mágicos y golpeo fuerte por debajo, la bolsa obviamente se rompe y da un "estruendo" al tiempo que salen un montón de plumas blancas, en eso que hago como que me quedo como cortado y digo "pues si que hemos empezado bien....madre miaaaa.....que me he cargagoooo a la palomaaaa", mi mujer queda con cara de asombro, le doy la bolsa con "lo que queda de la paloma" y pidiendo disculpas y diciendo "que descanse en paz", empiezo con los nº de mi rutina.

Esto hace mucha gracia, os lo puedo asegurar, lo malo que tiene es que alguna vez algún niño pequeño igual se impresiona y casi, casi llora, pero lo sacas a escena, le dices que es una broma, enseñándole la bolsa vacia y el resto de plumas, ya está. Al final así aun se rie mucho más la gente.

Probarlo y me contáis.

Saludos

----------


## nakis667

Más o menos era así:
Das a elegir una carta, por ejemplo el As de picas. Haces los pases que quieras, y haciendo un doble , das la vuelta a "una carta" y dices:( por ejemplo)
-¡¡ El 7 de tréboles !!
Lógicamente el espectador te dirá que no ( ya que esa no es tu carta ) y tu dices a continuación.
-¿Cómo que no ? ¿ me estás diciendo que esta carta no es el 7 de tréboles?
risas
y vuelves a decir mientras das la vuelta a " la carta " y la dejas sobre la mesa.
-¡¡ Pensé que le habías dado al whisky o algo !!
Luego algún pase mágico que se te ocurra, y chasss, se transforma en la carta elegida.
Creo que es de Tamariz.

----------


## ign

Un chiste un poco "borrico":

Cuando haya que firmar una carta, sacas un rotulador de los gordos y dices lo siguiente cuando se lo ofrezcas:

"...firma tu carta... ...toma, usa el rotulador de mi hermana la solterona..."

----------


## Linaje

Se da a elegir una carta al espectador y se le dice dandose  la vuelta el mago que se la enseñe al público ,por la cara.Preguntandole que si sabe lo que significa eso nos dirá que sí que es lo contrario al dorso,diciendole que lo que significa es que no va a cobrar ni un duro por enseñarla.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

:shock: 

segundos después un tomate estalla contra la cabeza del mago.

----------


## Némesis

Eso si el público está de buenas. Si está de malas será una silla de las de la sala.

----------


## HellLois

Uno que hace el mago Teto aquí en Galicia, es preguntar nombres de una chica y cuando lo dice ah como mi madre y lo repite asi toda a sesión cuando pregunta a las chicas y hace mucha gracia.

Incluso en una sesión que vi de el, saco a un espectador y le pregunto por el nombre y el tio le contesto: Como tu madre.
 :117: DD

----------


## heavyboy

Están un montón de marineros en un barco en la mar, y entre ellos hay un mago. El mago tenia un loro que siempre llevababa en el hombro, incluso cuando hacia magia. Estaba el mago haciendo una exhibicion para sus compañeros, y hace desaparecer una carta en el aire. ¡puf! oooooooh! todos asombrados. En esto que dice el loro
- grac! la tienes en la manga!
El mago se pone rojo y murmura..joer con el puto loro....
hace desaparecer una moneda.
-graac! la dejaste caer en el bolsillo!
En esto que viene una ola gigante, y y revienta el barco en mil pedazos.
En el agua queda una tabla flotando, en un extremo el mago, y en el otro el loro. El mago lo mira mosqueao...y el loro dice
- vale, este no lo pillo. ¿Donde esta el barco?

----------


## ernes y pico

buen gag

----------


## heavyboy

> ese es de la tele... jajajaja y ademas no es un gag k nos pueda servir mucho , jajjaja , bueno no pasa nada se te perdona


x- [Editado]
1- El titulo del topic es: "Chistes de magos"
2- ¿Tienes que perdonarme? ¿He hecho algo malo?

Un gag que no ha aparecido por aqui.
Al hacer juegos de mentalismo, con multiple adivinacion.
Si es que soy buenisimo...no fallo una!
Empiezas a mostrar cartas y todas mal
Joer...no fallo una...fallo todas!
Bueno, el caso es que soy mejor mago que mentalista...flop!
Haces un packet switch o lo que mejor te parezca para transformar tus fallos en aciertos

----------


## ernes y pico

ese ha salido en antena 3 el dia de nochebuena en lo de los chistes?

----------


## maxren

Hola a todos.

Bueno, la verdad es que este lo he leido por ahí, pero no se donde. Es para mágia con niños.

En cualquier juego que se haga en el que se quiera "convertir" en mago a un niño se le dice que repita lo que tu dices y haces (palabras, gestos, levantar varita...)

Por ejemplo:

Bienvenidos niños y niñas... (y el niño lo repite)
al cumpleaños de <>... (y el niño lo repite)
en el que vamos ha hacer... (y el niño lo repite)
un juego de prestidigitacion... (y generalmente el niño NO lo repite)
de prestidigitacion (....)
... bueno, de magia (y el niño lo repite)

suele provocar risas

saludos a todos

----------


## dreaigon

Siempre que hago magia tengo miedo de usar gangs, no se creo que  no tengo gracia para eso,¿ a alguien le ha pasado esto alguna vez y en la actulidad usa las bromas?

----------


## zarkov

> Siempre que hago magia tengo miedo de usar gangs,


A mí me pasa lo mismo, sobre todo porque me dan miedo los integrantes de los gans, más conocidos como gansters.

 :Lol:

----------


## eldavy

Creo que O'Malley tiene experiencia con ellos, consúltale a él.

----------


## dreaigon

jope, me martirizais por un error de expresión.

----------


## thexavi

Chico: - Te gusta la magia?
Chica: - Si
Chico: - Pues te echo unos polvos y desaparezco...

Un saludo a todos

----------


## magomarcos

CUERDA NAIPE 

Compras dos atados de cuerda de ropa , a uno le colocas un alambre a unos 10 o 15 centimetros de la punta cerca del dobles que tiene el atado. 

Lo mismo en las dos puntas, luego lo cortas al medio y con un encendedor sueldas todas las puntas 

Cortas un tarro de plastico que tenga rosca, si lo das vuelta luego del corte notaras que calza justo. 

Envuelvele con la otra cuerda en cada mitad del tarro de plastico que cortaste, pegando con adhesivo instantaneo , sacale el fondo y aplica alli los atados preparado previamente. 

Junta las dos partes y quedo pronto el atado otra vez 

Antes de hacer un efecto con cartas pasa el ayudante tomas el atado de cuerda y preguntas ….tengo un efecto con cuerdas en el cual te ato a la cintura y dos personas tiran fuertemente de cada lado y tu escapas o sino hacemos un efecto con carta en el cual tu eliges una . . . . cual te gusta………… 


Magomarcos

----------


## zarkov

Un gag muy bueno.
Para la saca.
Gracias.

----------


## dagumolo

Hay uno que me parece la tapa ...claro que es para un publico adulto y preferiblemente que sea conocido...



Para el siguiente efecto necesito dos cosas: Un condón y una voluntaria! 



jajajajajaja

----------


## Tracer

dios... reflote de un hilo de 3 años y medio, weahhhh

----------


## CleHle

Yo recuerdo uno que me parece que se lo escuché a tamariz:


Nosotros, los magos no podemos jugar a las cartas, mira, por ejemplo, al poker, si ganamos nos dicen: ahhh!!!! as hecho trampas! y si perdemos nos dicen.. jajaja tonto! y ademas pierdes!


jejeje ami me gusta xD

----------


## Gepe

Hay uno que me parece la tapa ...claro que es para un publico adulto y preferiblemente que sea conocido...

Para el siguiente efecto necesito dos cosas: Un condón y una voluntaria! 

jajajajajaja 

*podrías añadir además (si el entorno es conocido como tu dices):*

*- Tranquila,.... que el polvo mágico lo pongo yo, te lo garantizo*.

----------


## Tremendo

Uno mio es la caña dicces este truco que voy a hacer ahora me lo enseño tamariz luego me desperte pero enseñar me lo enseño xDDD

----------


## logos

Letrero frente al Salón de Conferencias de una Asociación de Mentalistas:

SUSPENDIDA REUNIÓN POR CIRCUNSTANCIAS IMPREDECIBLES.

----------


## Omim Torreip

Algunos gags improvisados que uso:
Cuando hago un truco de adivinición con las cartas Digo "Piensa en tu carta" voy pasando cartas incluso la del publico, me paro y le digo: "¿Como es que me llega tarde el mensaje? Claro tienes un Vista como cerebro" 
Al hacer aparecer una carta en la boca, normalmente digo: "La magia te alimenta, el problema es la fibra de las cartas"

----------


## jordijudith

Cuando "una voluntaria" te diga "luego me explicas el truco", tu le contestas "vale, pero antes nos vestimos"

----------


## Omim Torreip

El gag demi truco lo tengo en la punta de la lengua:
"¿me prestas un chicle?"
Normalmente me lo da y pregunta ¿Es para el truco?
No pa mi y me lo guardo.

----------


## llauix

> Ami me gusto mucho una cosa que dijo alberto de figueiredo en shalakabula , cuando creó un caniche con globos y dice: El perro se llama camarero,porque lo llamas y ni caso....jaja :D


Estoy por cambiarle el nombre a mi gato!!! jaja.

----------


## Alejandretti

Yo tengo otro mas, que a la vez lo tengo en mi firma, y es muy util para los espectaculos:

Espectador: ¿me cuentas el truco?
Mago: ¿sabes guardar un secreto?
Espectador: ¡si!
Mago: yo tambien.....

----------


## anfiie

¿sabeis que le dice un pez a otro?... Nada por aqui... nada por allá

----------


## Mag Marches

este es uno de pepe carrol que me aprece que no ha puesto nadie..! 

Pepe coje a una volutaria y le hace poner las manos una al lado de otra y dice: Ui! pero que es esto, tienes las manos asimetricas... dios mio, que mujer tan rara...!

----------

